# Wanted Snow Trac



## Nemo

Wanted to buy Snow Trac. I’m in Montana.


----------



## Old Catskinner

Hey there, I recently joined this forum, and found your want ad regarding a snow track. I have for sale a 1980 dmc1450 that is nearly immaculate. It has wide tracks which have less than 10hrs on them, brand new foam filled tires, brand new poly rollers and sprockets. Ford straight 6 w/automatic. Flatbed rear deck w/rails and headache rack and 8 way plow which hasn't been mounted in over 20 yrs but is in great shape and has brand new control switches 200.00/ea. This unit is located in the greater Steamboat Springs,Co area. If interested email me at quarterpaint_83@yahoo.com. Thanks


----------

